# Christmas Village (Tokyo Studio Symphony)



## Robin (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi everybody,

I had the pleasure to record some of my Christmas Music with the wonderful Tokyo Studio Symphony Orchestra in the spectacular sounding Ark Hall:







Robin


----------



## DJiLAND (Dec 3, 2021)

so nice!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Dec 3, 2021)

Great! And I like the "Nintendo"esque vibe of the first one ! 😌


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 3, 2021)

They’re beautiful Robin! What a dream to record music like that with an orchestra like this. Fantastic!


----------



## Evans (Dec 3, 2021)

Everything about these is lovely.


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 3, 2021)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## clisma (Dec 3, 2021)

Wonderful music and orchestration, well done! Didn’t know this orchestra, they sound great. Tell us more about them?


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 3, 2021)

Lovely compositions/Sensitive orchestrations/Delicate executions


----------



## Robin (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks so much everybody for your kind words! Really appreciated!



clisma said:


> Tell us more about them?


Not sure how much I can actually tell. They are relatively new on the market and still "in development", so I don't think they can be officially booked yet. I'm sure however there will be more information about them relatively soon.

Robin


----------



## clisma (Dec 3, 2021)

Robin said:


> Thanks so much everybody for your kind words! Really appreciated!
> 
> 
> Not sure how much I can actually tell. They are relatively new on the market and still "in development", so I don't think they can be officially booked yet. I'm sure however there will be more information about them relatively soon.
> ...


Thanks, exciting to hear about a new orchestra, especially in that part of the world. For something still "in development" they sure already sound very good! The Hall has a deep sound as well, especially concerning the brass. So did you add percussion and choir in later, I suppose? It all came together very well.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 3, 2021)

Robin said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I had the pleasure to record some of my Christmas Music with the wonderful Tokyo Studio Symphony Orchestra in the spectacular sounding Ark Hall:
> 
> ...



Oh man that's good. Fantastic job!


----------



## Robin (Dec 4, 2021)

clisma said:


> Thanks, exciting to hear about a new orchestra, especially in that part of the world. For something still "in development" they sure already sound very good! The Hall has a deep sound as well, especially concerning the brass. So did you add percussion and choir in later, I suppose? It all came together very well.


Yes, they really did a marvellous job performing this music. Choir, Celesta and some Percussion were added later, most Percussion is actually live (sitting on the right side of the orchestra, more visible in the 2nd Video)



José Herring said:


> Oh man that's good. Fantastic job!


Thanks alot @José Herring! Much appreciated!


----------



## platixzhang (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow. Great composition and nice performance!


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow the first one is exactly the music playing in my head when my wife talks to me about assignments, errands, tasks and dull things.


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Dec 5, 2021)

It sounds so sweet, I must have gained a few pounds just by looking at the video 

Professional work, well done, Robin.


----------



## noldar12 (Dec 5, 2021)

Great pieces!


----------



## Sonja (Dec 5, 2021)

Robin said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I had the pleasure to record some of my Christmas Music with the wonderful Tokyo Studio Symphony Orchestra in the spectacular sounding Ark Hall:
> 
> ...



holy cow that was awesome!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Wow the first one is exactly the music playing in my head when my wife talks to me about assignments, errands, tasks and dull things.








Thanks for all the kind words! I really appreciate them!

Robin


----------



## I like music (Dec 6, 2021)

Robin said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I had the pleasure to record some of my Christmas Music with the wonderful Tokyo Studio Symphony Orchestra in the spectacular sounding Ark Hall:
> 
> ...



Holy shit dude. If I could write music, I would write _this_.

Well done. And this orchestra is awesome - lots of round robins, no phasing, and agile legato lol


----------



## handz (Dec 6, 2021)

Really beautiful. The first one is a beautiful homage to the good old Christmas music and the second, gives me Home Alone vibes. But of course, this is meant to be a compliment. Beautiful writing. I would love to hear mockups for these.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks again for all the kind words!


----------



## youngpokie (Dec 7, 2021)

Robin, it's wonderful. Can you talk about the recording process? I'd love to know how long the whole took to put together. Also, what's the size of the orchestra? I tried to count woodwinds to get an idea but couldn't... Thanks!


----------



## Robin (Dec 8, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Robin, it's wonderful. Can you talk about the recording process? I'd love to know how long the whole took to put together. Also, what's the size of the orchestra? I tried to count woodwinds to get an idea but couldn't... Thanks!


Thank you! There were three complete takes of each cue that I stitched together into a master take.
Line-up was 2(3)/2/2/2 4/3/3/1 Timp+3 Hp 14/12/10/8/6


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Dec 8, 2021)

Robin said:


> Thank you! There were three complete takes of each cue that I stitched together into a master take.
> Line-up was 2(3)/2/2/2 4/3/3/1 Timp+3 Hp 14/12/10/8/6


And how much?


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 8, 2021)

Robin said:


> Thanks for all the kind words! I really appreciate them!
> 
> Robin


Compliment, definitely !
Those are great pieces that sound georgeous.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2021)

FrozenIcicle said:


> And how much?


I honestly can't answer this question as I was invited to this session. I presume more information on this orchestra will be available soon.


Loïc D said:


> Compliment, definitely !
> Those are great pieces that sound georgeous.


Thanks alot @Loïc D!


----------



## ryans (Dec 15, 2021)

Love the tuba solo in the first piece.


----------



## Remnant (Dec 15, 2021)

Just stunning in every way. Thanks for sharing, but after hearing these, I should probably quit music.


----------



## Robin (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks again!


----------



## antames (Dec 16, 2021)

Awesome compositions.


----------



## Scamper (Dec 28, 2021)

"By The Christmas Tree" is becoming one of my favorite orchestral christmas pieces. Lovely through and through and I especially like the initial brass part.

Do you have the sheet music for this available somewhere, @Robin ? Or will you make it available at some point?


----------



## Robin (Dec 28, 2021)

Scamper said:


> "By The Christmas Tree" is becoming one of my favorite orchestral christmas pieces. Lovely through and through and I especially like the initial brass part.
> 
> Do you have the sheet music for this available somewhere, @Robin ? Or will you make it available at some point?


Thanks alot! The score sheet and even Dorico file is available on my Patreon.


----------

